# Your Maltese



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

This might seem strange but i was just wondering... do you see your malts as dogs or do you see them like your kids? 

To me, ive never ever seen them as a 'dog' i don't think theres much about Maltese that are dog like - they are so smart, cute and i swear they really do understand everything i say lol also their little expressions can be so human like!

My parents have jack russles, well actually they are very old now (the dogs that is lol) so they were originally the family pets when i was a child. I love them but yes do see them as dogs, id never dream or giving them the cuddles and kisses i give the Maltese or chatting away to them the same way i do my own girls :blush: 

What does everyone else think? Are they your pets or are they ''your babies''


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I always give Milo cuddles and kisses and he's treated as good as a child and I call myself his mommy but he is still a dog, him and the girls are part of the family for sure though!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tough question. I know they're not children children, but they're mine--my responsibility, my pets, my babies, my cutie-patooties. I love them like I guess one would love children (obviously I don't have children...). I worry about them when I'm not with them, care about them, hate to be away from them. I mean, they're dogs, but they're my "babydogs". Oh yeah, I refer to myself as "Mommy", even in public when I talk to them...


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Tanners mom, that's just what i mean!  Of course i know they are not real kids, and that they are dogs.... im not crazy  lol but yes i love them as i would real kids and dont think of themas being dog. I don't have kids and although id love them due to be arthritis being so bad (im 25) i don't think it will happen so i guess they are ''the real thing'' to me :biggrin: ..oh i also call myself their mummy, i don't care who knows and my family have all had to become their ''aunties and uncles '' lol I worry about them when im not with them too and hate to be away from them...however being away from say the jackrussles doesnt really bother me... i think of them much more as ''pets''

p.s the talking to them in public bit made me laugh! Ive caught myself doing that in pets at home before... im sure some people must have thought i was mad as i carried out a ''pefectly normal'' conversation on what toys would they like and what chews did they want!!! lol


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i totally see Remy as my son! even my boyfriend thinks so. he acts like such a cute little baby!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I know they're not real kids. Unlike my skin kids there's no tuition payments to make for these too. Honestly, Bianca and Bitsy couldn't be more like my real kids if I had given birth to them myself. They're my babies. I cuddle them, love them, clean them just like children. I talk to them non-stop and when they hear the word "mommy" or "daddy" they go looking for either me or my hubby. Bitsy is still too little but when I tell Bianca to go and get her sister she'll take off and herd Bitsy back to where I am. Bianca has birthday parties each year and my mom and sisters give my girls christmas gifts and never come for a visit without bringing each of them a treat. 

Bianca and Bitsy may not look like skin kids, but they're my kids none-the-less.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Aww how cute! Im so glad that im not the only one!!  :wub:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I see my 2 as my kids... even though i am reminded a million times that they are not human. I also think I view them as my best friends.
I dont have children so i guess i cant compare or answer this question to the best I of my ability... maybe someone that has children can answer this question so we get all perspectives?


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Fiona, I totally know what you mean! when i think of a "dog" i think of a german shepperd, lol :biggrin: 
to me maltese are babies, not "dogs" or "pets" at all!
i dont have children and my maltese have always been treated like my child in every way! :heart: 
i am self employed & work at home & spend all my time with little Pearlan, 
i hate to leave her & rarely do, she goes everyplace with me, i love that. :tender: 
all my family & friends understand she's my baby daughter!!! :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Aww, i think of Pearlan as your daughter too!! lol and like Kodies mom i see them all as my best friends. Im also in with the girls all day since my arthrits got so bad and they come everywhere with me, just the same way as ''real'' kids would! Funny you should say that about dogs being things like german sheperds lol - we baby sat my boyfriends brothers dog not long ago, its a lab and yes it was a dog! infact it was a nightmare and i found out im not really a dog lover at all :blush: and id never have him back to stay lol... anyone who doesnt own a malt thinks this is weird since i have 3 ''dogs'' so im glad other malt mummies feel the same as i do and understand about them being kids  i always put their needs before mine as well and often find myself buying things for them instead of myself (ie i will spend a fortune on cute outfits for the girls but wont often 'treat' myself as id much rather spend it on them! :blush: ) 

p.s my mum thinks of herself as their granny and all my other family are their aunties/uncles etc lol im sure most people thye must think im crazy!! lol :w00t:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oddly enough, when I first got my dogs, I was definetly thinking of them as babies. But, I got involved with a wonderful dog trainer. A funny thing happens when you train and work with your dogs. You begin to see and appreciate that they are indeed dogs, and your relationship with them changes as well, but in a really good way! Now I love that they are dogs that have a relationship with me. They aren't my babies, they are my wonderful trusted companions, they are "the heartbeats at my feet".


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy & Crystal are my malts, fluffs, love-bugs, King & Queen of my heart, "fur"babies...etc :wub: :wub: :biggrin: 

I must admit that before joining SM, I never referred to myself as their mommy. I only had Snowy and Melon (my poodle) at that time. I always referred to my poodle as my BEST FRIEND. I saw her that way. She was my best companion.

I don't really remember what I referred to Snowy at that time (Monkey was and still is one of his nick names ), but I just remember that he was (and still is) my goofball who I loved sooooooooo much, played with, cared for, ran with, trained, showered with kisses..etc

After joining SM, I kindda got influenced with the term "mommy" to the malts. I liked that and saw it suitable. so yup, now I refer to myself as the malts' mommy :wub: :wub: not only do I refer to them as my furbabies and everything that I mentioned, but also as my companions (love them so much). 

Kat


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Bellasmummy @ Feb 9 2010, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883567


> Aww, i think of Pearlan as your daughter too!! lol and like Kodies mom i see them all as my best friends. Im also in with the girls all day since my arthrits got so bad and they come everywhere with me, just the same way as ''real'' kids would! Funny you should say that about dogs being things like german sheperds lol - we baby sat my boyfriends brothers dog not long ago, its a lab and yes it was a dog! infact it was a nightmare and i found out im not really a dog lover at all :blush: and id never have him back to stay lol... anyone who doesnt own a malt thinks this is weird since i have 3 ''dogs'' so im glad other malt mummies feel the same as i do and understand about them being kids  i always put their needs before mine as well and often find myself buying things for them instead of myself (ie i will spend a fortune on cute outfits for the girls but wont often 'treat' myself as id much rather spend it on them! :blush: )
> 
> p.s my mum thinks of herself as their granny and all my other family are their aunties/uncles etc lol im sure most people thye must think im crazy!! lol :w00t:[/B]



awww, you think of Pearlan as my daughter! you are so cool!!! :you rock: 

i cant imagine babysitting a lab, that would drive me crazy, plus i'm allergic to "dogs" LOL :yucky: 

i also put Pearlan's needs first, i spend 40 minutes blow drying her hair and let mine air dry!! LOL  

i dont think people would think you are crazy at all, they just know what a wonderful Mom you are!!! :tender:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

haha.... yes i was telling my boyfriend the other day about all the malts on facebook and how cute they are (hes their 'daddy' btw lol) and i said.... and this is their kid pearlan as i showed him the photos (i didnt even think anything of it and nor did he! lol) One night he said he didnt want to go out for work drinks as he was coming home to spend time with the kids!! LOL


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: I couldn't be 'in love' with a DOG! 

I have both feelings--when training or working with them on something, they are dogs. But I've had several breeds and been around dogs and other pets all my life and I've never experienced anything close to these little white angels of ours. They do have a special place in God's kingdom. They have a certain undefinable thing in their little souls that communicates to us humans differently and more sweetly than other animals.

Trying to explain that feeling to anyone who doesn't have that relationship, I have failed. My adult children whom I raised with pets, including a toy poodle, watch me with Shoni and just don't get it. My daughter comes closest. I can see a complete different thing between she and Shoni than she has with her own dog--a labardoodle, or her 2 kittens. Shoni is more like a human baby even to her.


----------



## connie Thomas (Dec 27, 2009)

Sadie is my new baby girl. I raised seven daughter's and now this one makes eight. lol
When the last girl left the house the empty nest syndome hit me hard. Grandkids help but this little fur baby is with me 24/7. Girls say I spoiled buddy and now Sadie. I tell them my babies don't sass back ( well maybe alittle). I think this breed is just so small and sweet. Who wouldn't want to mother them.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Bellasmummy @ Feb 9 2010, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883578


> haha.... yes i was telling my boyfriend the other day about all the malts on facebook and how cute they are (hes their 'daddy' btw lol) and i said.... and this is their kid pearlan as i showed him the photos (i didnt even think anything of it and nor did he! lol) One night he said he didnt want to go out for work drinks as he was coming home to spend time with the kids!! LOL[/B]



LOL, so he's a really good daddy too! :wub: 

i read this someplace & loved it: :walklikeanegyptian: 

"To you, it's an animal. To me, he/she is an adopted son/daughter who is short, hairy, walks on all fours and doesn't speak clearly."


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Kids,hands down,Kids! I know we're not supposed to look at thier dogs as kids but to me they're hairy furry kids. My step son calls his shepherd mix,that he found at a truck stop,his hairy kid. He loves her just like a kid.

People can love their dogs a lot but not call them kids,that's ok,but to me they're mishpukhe (family). We even call our kids ,the grand puppies when we visit my folks and Al's folks. Al's folks call them the grandpuppies too. They're more doglovers than my folks are. We ask the kids,do they want to go be grandma and grandpa,they get just as excited,maybe more so than skin kids would.
And yes we call ourselves mommy and daddy to the kids... Al calls from work on his lunch break,I put him on speaker so he can talk to the kids... :wub: 

The other nigth we had a snow storm, the fluffs knew daddy should be coming home and were pacing waiting for him. Sasha was so nervous she paced and panted and kept going to the door he comes in at night. He called earlier to tell me he was staying an extra 4 hours due to the snow and people having trouble getting in to work.
Sasha was still pacing and panting,let her out to potty ,she wouldn't go ,she'd just stare at the door. Finally I called Al at work, he told Sasha,"daddy be home" and she settled down a little later and fell asleep on the couch until daddy came home. It was so sweet.
To me that's not dog like behaviour,it's human like..


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Bailey is my only child!!!! My whole family keeps telling me she is only a dog and I tell them NOPE she is my baby girl  So now my family knows Bailey is my child and they are grandparents and aunts and uncles :biggrin:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 9 2010, 09:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883581


> :wub: :wub: I couldn't be 'in love' with a DOG!
> 
> I have both feelings--when training or working with them on something, they are dogs. But I've had several breeds and been around dogs and other pets all my life and I've never experienced anything close to these little white angels of ours. They do have a special place in God's kingdom. They have a certain undefinable thing in their little souls that communicates to us humans differently and more sweetly than other animals.
> 
> Trying to explain that feeling to anyone who doesn't have that relationship, I have failed. My adult children whom I raised with pets, including a toy poodle, watch me with Shoni and just don't get it. My daughter comes closest. I can see a complete different thing between she and Shoni than she has with her own dog--a labardoodle, or her 2 kittens. Shoni is more like a human baby even to her. [/B]


Dee - if you ever got the chance to snap some pictures of Shoni, please do so ... I missed your handsome boy :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Even though I know Chloe is a dog, I think of her as my baby...I even refer to my daughter as her sister and vice -a -versa. When I talk to her, I call myself Mommy. She is the love of my life :biggrin:


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

I have 2 boys and always wanted a daughter. But my hubby got neutered
already so no more babies for me, unless I call for a stud service...LOL

Chloe is as closest to a daughter I will ever have and everyone treats her
like a child, not a dog. 

I always say...Go to your daddy or Go play with your brother Josh, etc.

I'm her mommy and she is my daughter. Period.

:biggrin:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I very much feel a parental type bond with my dogs. However, they are dogs...incredible dogs! If I did not take into account this fact, I would not be doing my dogs justice. You cannot treat a dog like a human because they are not a human. They do not take in the world as we do. This is not a negative to me. It is fascinating to wonder just what those amazing minds are thinking. 

As the dog trainer, treating dogs like human babies can lead to behavior problems. Be careful things don't go to far.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh my gosh Michelle that is sooo cute! :wub: :wub: And i totally agree, that is not dog like at all, i swear they really do understand EVERYTHING lol :biggrin: 

I can have a full on conversation with them and they seem to know it all, and actually listen lol The jack russles understand ''out'' ''good boy'' and ''dinner'' and er..that's about it really! The rest of the time they just sit there licking themselves!! :yucky: (my girls would never be so gross lol) sometimes the JRs will be acting really ''dog'' like and the girls will just sit there and look at them as if to say ''oh yuck..dogs!!'' :HistericalSmiley: 


Haha its so great that so many of your have all your parents and family as the malts grandparents and aunties and uncles too. I just love it lol :Sooo cute:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE


> I have 2 boys and always wanted a daughter. But my hubby got neutered
> already so no more babies for me, unless I call for a stud service...LOL[/B]


 This made me laugh so much!! I totally agree with you about chloe being your daughter ..and what a cute wee daughter she is too!! :wub: maybe not everyone thinks its right; but so long as the malts are happy and well behaved i dont see a problem in it - i know even if i tried now i couldnt see them as ''my pets'' or ''my dogs'' it just wouldnt happen


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

JMM is totally right. I love Cosy and kiss her and tell her what a good girl she is but I know she's a dog and
I treat her like one, otherwise she'd pee on my carpet. :HistericalSmiley: 
I do, however, identify with the old saying "the more people I meet, the more I love my dog". :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

ahh dont get me wrong, the girls have been trained right from wrong (in a doggy way) they ewre house trained early and go outside to do their toilet, they know never to do it in the house and know if/when they are naughty they will be told off for it. They know how to act around other people and dogs etc too - They dont run free and crazy but i cant stay that treating them like kids has ever caused any problems for me


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Gigi would be offended if you called her a "pet" or a "dog". She's deff. a baby, everybody in the house calls her that. Everybody cradles her like a baby, and Gigi just eats up all the attention. She's never had a bad bone in her body, which just reinforces us to spoil her even more. LOL She doesn't do dog things like go to "dog parks" and potty outdoors. But she does go shopping with me in her baby stroller. :wub: :wub: :wub: And Gigi's behavior has actually getting better in public too, like she let's people pet her, ect. My trainer said its common little dogs feel more confident when on a raised surface.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

He is a dog.

An adorable dog. :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My girls are the daughters I never had. Period.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE


> Gigi would be offended if you called her a "pet" or a "dog".[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: 

Bella is the same, She doesnt to ''dog things'' apart from having to go outside for the loo. Shes doesnt do barking or chasing her tail, we dont do bones or ''scruffy boring'' dog toys Only nice little teddies and baby type toys. I know she thinks shes human. Floee will do dog chews but thats where the ''dog stuff'' ends and mya is just like bella - you can tell she finds ''dogs'' rather disgusting lol - dont get me wrong shes fine with them but you can tell shes not very impressed


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Kids..


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Dogs.......but I am still Lola's Mummy anyway. Hubby is Daddy. but I would never call her my childrens sister Lol.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack & Jill are my babies. Everything I do, the decisions I make, all revolve around their happiness and well being. Even going to work every morning is tough because I'd rather be a stay-at-home mom!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sure there's a difference in species and how we should train them. In the end,they're dogs,I think it's in our hearts that we view them w/ the same value for life as we would our children. I try to be careful I don't treat them as human in a way that will cause them confusion and be detremental to their mental and physical well being.

Dealing w/ them as dogs is essential for their well being,but we love them as much as humans since they're are sentient beings. They do bond with us on their own level,but humans do that too I guess. They get their needs met through bonding just like dogs do. It's a symbiotic relation ship,each giving and taking as it benefits them.
They bring us happiness,they depend on us and I think they love us on their level, like when they want us to hold them.

I do marvel at their depth to percieve our moods and respond accordingly. They do try to cuddle and bring us comfort when we're sick. My little cocker Amy found my fibroid tumour before I knew I had it. I couldn't feel it,didn't know anything was wrond. She'd step on my stomache on a certain point and I could feel an odd discomfort. I'd palpate the area,but didn't feel anything like the discomfort of when she'd push on it w. her paw. Sometimes she'd sit a little higher on my abdomen and I'd feel it again ,that strange dull discomfort. After a while she'd start putting her nose right on my abdomen and look up at me. After a couple months,I started to show symptoms of the fibroid as it finally grew large enough to cause problems.
By then I knew something was wrong,but Amy was telling me for 2 months before that w/ persistant actions... 
Plus if you've ever had a cold or head ache,ever notice w/o saying a word ,they're wanting to cuddle more?
who knows,maybe I'm reading too much into it..

I know they smell fear or nervousness because we do put out a scent in our sweat and our skin will excrete almost inperceptible amounts of hormones that animals can smell. they can pick up on nervous energy that we can't even feel or see.
While I worked psych,I noticed many of us could smell a something different in the body scent,very slight, just before a patient would have a psychotic episode...
At the end of the day, my dogs fill my need to have soomeone to take care of,that nurturing,mothering nature,so I look at them as my kids.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

wow michelle, that is really amazing!! What a smart girl Amy is xx


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I "think" of Benny and Emma as my children b/c right now pretty much everything revolves around them. I cook for them, they sleep w/us, I brush/clean them everyday. Honestly, it seems like it's always about B&E LOL. Even my clients come into my office and ask about B&E. I of course have their picture on my desk for everyone to see. HOWEVER, in reality...they are my "pets". They dont' eat at the table w/me. I don't hand feed them. They potty outside. If and when I have a baby, B&E's picture won't be replaced but it would be alongside a picture of a baby. I love how things are for me and my little family right now. I love that B&E can be spoiled, pampered and be the center of attention. I often think that this is the happiest I'll ever be and I don't need anything else. But in reality, B&E can't fill the void of adding to my family if that is meant to happen. If something happened and we decided not to have children or couldn't have children then surely B&E's roles would stay just as they are....my fur-children/dogs. And if and when the time comes that DH and I add to our family, B&E will be every bit a part of it, as our fur-children just as they are now. They won't get the boot to the doghouse, be switched from homecooking to Alpo, be shaved down or anything nutty like that. We would just all co-exist and love each other just as we do now. 

In a way, Benny and Emma are in a league of their own. They are not dogs to me, not quite children. There is no word to describe what they mean to me and how they fill my heart and soul. They are simply put....angels that I share my life with. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (Bellasmummy @ Feb 9 2010, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883703


> wow michelle, that is really amazing!! What a smart girl Amy is xx[/B]


I miss her every day. She's the reason we got our first 2 malts anyway. We were looking at Malts,then we thought we would get them since they wouldn't remind us of Amy,we had a really hard time letting her go. That's why we didn't run out to get another cocker it would just remind us of Amy. 
So a month before Amy died,we went to see a litter of malts,Amy went too. 3 weeks later when they were old enough we took Amy up to pick up the girls...originally we only wanted one but you know Malts are like potato chips .. can't just stop at one. They'd walk on each side of Amy ,real close,like little angel wings. I wish I'd gotten pictures,Amy was black and to see a fluff on each side,just remonded me of angel wings.
Amy passed away 4 days later, I think she was waiting to make sure we were going to be ok and to have puppies to be there for us. I don't know how we would have made it w/o them...
It's funny they still walk on each side of Amber now,bigger tan cocker and a little white fluff on each side,someday I gotta get pix of it.
I wonder what the order of critters will be now w 2 more Malts in the mix...


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

They are my babies. I've been told they will remain my babies until I have human babies, and then they will turn into dogs. 

I suppose that's possible, but they would be the most precious and sweet dogs. 

(Nah, I think they'll still be my babies.)


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 9 2010, 04:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883704


> In a way, Benny and Emma are in a league of their own. They are not dogs to me, not quite children. There is no word to describe what they mean to me and how they fill my heart and soul. They are simply put....angels that I share my life with. :wub:[/B]


I call my kids little angels or angel faces.
I love this picture of your kids,especially the one w/ the tongue out,those big eyes and that pink tongue,I could look at that piccie all day. I look at it on every post you make,it's so cute! :wub:


----------



## connie Thomas (Dec 27, 2009)

I just went threw and read all the posts again. Some were so funny and other's were jusy plain heart warming. Speaking for myself I know I'm totally obsessed with Sadie to the point where my kids think I'm ready for the funny farm. It just feels great to be NEEDED again.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Absolutely, Tchelsi and Tatumn are our babies. We have trained them and we treat them like dogs (for the most part  ), but they are our kids. We won't be having any human kids, and we consider these two our family, without a doubt. Having said that, I certainly know the difference between human kids and doggie kids (LOL). I don't assign them the responsibility to fill some "i don't have human kids" void. We decided very early on in the relationship to not have children. We never made the decision to be owned by dog(s) ... Tchelsi came into our family very unexpectedly. LOL, she was an unplanned baby. Prior to living with these Malts, I never imagined just how much joy a dog could bring into our lives. Isn't it just AWESOME?? :wub: 
I absolsutely LOVE how Tammy put it, and I would say it fits my feelings toward the Ts to a "T", so to speak. She said it better than I was able to  ...

*"In a way, Benny and Emma are in a league of their own. They are not dogs to me, not quite children. There is no word to describe what they mean to me and how they fill my heart and soul. They are simply put....angels that I share my life with."*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My dogs make me happier than anything else on this earth, call me a bad pet owner  ......but call them my kids :tender: .


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 9 2010, 04:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883722


> My dogs make me happier than anything else on this earth, call me a bad pet owner  ......but call them my kids :tender: .[/B]


I completely agree with you Pat(and am praying for you and Stan, too lazy to post that in your other thread LOL)


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

This is actually hard to answer. My quick answer is yes, they are my children. They are the only children I'll ever have. But....when it comes to training and correction, like any good mommy I want to do the absolute best for them. Which is treating them like a dog when it comes to training and correction, or in our case redirection. It means treating them like a dog so they know that I'm the mommy (or pack leader) to take unnecessary stress and pressure off them so they can relax and play and have fun. I've seen too many out of control, fearful, and unhappy dogs to not want to do the best by them when it comes to training them. So I'm being the best mommy I can be to my babies by treating them like dogs when I'm raising them. lol How's that for a clear as mud answer, straight answer! :HistericalSmiley: 

And I'm with Pat, Zoe & Jett make me happier then anything else on this earth. :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE


> My dogs make me happier than anything else on this earth, call me a bad pet owner ......but call them my kids[/B]


 i agree and i think if that is right most of us on here are ''bad pet owners'' lol  

Im so glad that i asked this today, its been lovely seeing just how much our malts really mean to us and i feel as though i ''know'' a lot of you better just from what you have said about your feelings regarding ''the kids''  I think its so cute the way most of us see them as our babies, esp when our family and friends think the same!! :HistericalSmiley: 

I know some dont agree but i wouldnt change it for anything


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think it's a great thread and look how many of us love our fluffs so much. It's not just wre love our dogs,it's we love our kids. I know a few times I post ,"my kids", people thought I mean skin kids....  
My step knows we love him, he never thought we loved the fluffs more than him thankfully... he knows it's equal.

I know he loves his dog too,he would buy food for her before himself.

All our furries have been like our kids. Something about Amy,at the bridge now,made it mean so much more that, now any furry we have from then on,seems extra special. Each one we see off to the bridge brings us closer to the next fluff we get. Kinda like taking the love given to us by the one before and it grows w/ the next one. :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Feb 9 2010, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883712


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 9 2010, 04:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883704





> In a way, Benny and Emma are in a league of their own. They are not dogs to me, not quite children. There is no word to describe what they mean to me and how they fill my heart and soul. They are simply put....angels that I share my life with. :wub:[/B]


I call my kids little angels or angel faces.
I love this picture of your kids,especially the one w/ the tongue out,those big eyes and that pink tongue,I could look at that piccie all day. I look at it on every post you make,it's so cute! :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thank you Michelle! That picture is by far one of my favorites too...I'm glad it makes you smile! :wub: 

QUOTE (gibbert @ Feb 9 2010, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883721


> Absolutely, Tchelsi and Tatumn are our babies. We have trained them and we treat them like dogs (for the most part  ), but they are our kids. We won't be having any human kids, and we consider these two our family, without a doubt. Having said that, I certainly know the difference between human kids and doggie kids (LOL). I don't assign them the responsibility to fill some "i don't have human kids" void. We decided very early on in the relationship to not have children. We never made the decision to be owned by dog(s) ... Tchelsi came into our family very unexpectedly. LOL, she was an unplanned baby. Prior to living with these Malts, I never imagined just how much joy a dog could bring into our lives. Isn't it just AWESOME?? :wub:
> I absolsutely LOVE how Tammy put it, and I would say it fits my feelings toward the Ts to a "T", so to speak. She said it better than I was able to  ...
> 
> *"In a way, Benny and Emma are in a league of their own. They are not dogs to me, not quite children. There is no word to describe what they mean to me and how they fill my heart and soul. They are simply put....angels that I share my life with."*[/B]


I had quite the giggle Heidi when you said Tchelsi was your unplanned baby! hehehe Yes...children as well as malts can be unplanned!  

I'm glad that you can identify with that little saying I came up with. I usually rush thru 1/2 my posts but when I take a minute and slow down....I actually can make sense!  Now that I re-read it...it really is true, isn' it!? :wub: :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My husband and I both love them as are babies and we told are skin kids, John & Julie, that we are leaving everything to Chloe, Katie and Chachi :biggrin:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

_They are my canine children._
I am their human packleader/mother.
We are a blended species family.

They own the piece of my heart others might give to human kids. :heart: 
That peice of my heart belongs to them, and my heart is now full.
I couldn't love them anymore if they were human.
My hubby and I refer to them as "the girls".

Malts seem to have an oddly higher level of consciousness than other breeds, IMHO.
I know that they are supposed to be "dogs" but sometimes I wonder if they know that?! :rofl: 
But I don't call them dogs as that doesn't seem to reflect the depth of my feelings about them.
If I called them "My dog" it sounds so ownership like. Like I want to "own" them. 
Which I don't wish to do, I just want to love them and care for them.
I mean, I don't call hubby "My human." :wacko1: That would be weird. :smrofl: 
So they are my girls.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie is definitely my kid. I don't have any skin-kids, so I don't know if that would change things, but she's my daughter. My parents call her their "granddogger" and provide respite care when I have long days at work. I get choked up sometimes when I talk about her to other people. And yes, I absolutely talk to her like she's a kid when we're in public. 

I am not the perfect dog owner, and her behavior shows that at times, but she's my kiddo nonetheless.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I think of Coconut as my child, we love her so much!! My daughter is an only child and she is 8 years old and she calls Coconut her sissy and Monk Monk her brother. The kids at school were asking each other did they have brothers and sisters and Madeline said I have a sister who is 1 (we didn't have Monk Monk at the time).. I said did you tell them her name is Coconuts??? She said no I didn't tell them that part LOL! 
Coconut doesn't think she is a dog either, she thought something was wrong when we got Monk Monk because he had been around another dog and did things dogs do like smell other dogs butts. Well he did this to Coconut and it tramatized her , she thought something was wrong with her butt and kept looking at it LOL!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

We talk to them like they're our kids, but we KNOW they are dogs. After all, we don't have to educate them, and they are easier to discipline. As teenagers, I know they'll be easier, as they won't date or anything else teenage years brought our way.


----------



## dmwhitman (Jan 16, 2010)

QUOTE (Bellasmummy @ Feb 9 2010, 07:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883567


> Aww, i think of Pearlan as your daughter too!! lol and like Kodies mom i see them all as my best friends. Im also in with the girls all day since my arthrits got so bad and they come everywhere with me, just the same way as ''real'' kids would! Funny you should say that about dogs being things like german sheperds lol - we baby sat my boyfriends brothers dog not long ago, its a lab and yes it was a dog! infact it was a nightmare and i found out im not really a dog lover at all :blush: and id never have him back to stay lol... anyone who doesnt own a malt thinks this is weird since i have 3 ''dogs'' so im glad other malt mummies feel the same as i do and understand about them being kids  i always put their needs before mine as well and often find myself buying things for them instead of myself (ie i will spend a fortune on cute outfits for the girls but wont often 'treat' myself as id much rather spend it on them! :blush: )
> 
> p.s my mum thinks of herself as their granny and all my other family are their aunties/uncles etc lol im sure most people thye must think im crazy!! lol :w00t:[/B]


I don't think your crazy at all! I have three malts and had a lab (my husbands DOG) never again! He was a nightmare..I put up with him for my husband sake and the darn dog ended up biting the Mailman! We adopted him out to a man that owns a car shop. He was smelly, drooled everywhere, shedded his hair all over the house, dug huge holes, barked constantly, and ran away all the time. No thank you to Dogs! My malts are nothing like that..not even close! I treat them just like real babies and anyone who says different to me gets the ole' stink eye..lol


----------

